# Jersey OA!!! (at the "Zoo Trial")



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Our first trial in NC was a huge success: Jersey went 2 for 2 in standard to finish up his Open (OA) title!! We went 0 for 2 in jumpers for knocked bars (2 on Saturday, 1 on Sunday)... all my fault. :doh: Hopefully now that we're back in regular classes and starting to compete more regularly, I'll get myself back in order!  So here's the victory shot!

Handsome pup with his ribbons!!









And just for fun -- this trial is known as the "Zoo Trial" for good reason!! Check out some of the scenery near our rings! The camels were actually visible from Ring 1, as was a horse riding area:









These guys were set a little further back, but too cool not to get photos!

















There were also a bunch of geese and ducks roaming loose. Definitely an interesting experience!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Good job Jersey & Julie ...great pictures.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!

Great picture, you can see how proud he is of his ribbons.

That must have been tough on the dogs having to compete with all those distracting sights and smells.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great job!!*

*:You_Rock_:You_Rock_* JERSEY AND JULIE, GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Proud Mama Lucy says 
Way to go sonny boy!!! :smooch:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Talk about distractions 

Congratulations on an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo you go Jersey! Great job!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Jersey. Jersey is such a handsome boy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

:You_Rock_

WOOO HOOOOO!!!! Way to go Jersey! Love all the pictures of the animals as well!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pats on the back to Julie & Jersy. Job well done.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG...my guys freak out when they see a horse! Congrats!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you both. What a good looking boy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

Maybe I should have gone to that trial maybe the wildlife would have peaked Belle's prey drive. LOL


----------

